# Bellator 58 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Saturday, Nov. 19th. If UFC_OWNS signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 58, and whichever 3 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total), and send them to me in a private message by 5 PM on fight night EST:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Eddie Alvarez vs. Michael Chandler
> Hector Lombard vs. Trevor Prangley
> Rafael Dias vs. Marlon Sandro
> Jessica Aguilar vs. Lisa Ellis-Ward
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> Brett Cooper vs. Jared Hess
> Valdir Araujo vs. Ailton Barbosa
> Cosmo Alexander vs. Avery McPhatter
> Jonas Billstein vs. Herbert "Whisper" Goodman
> Fabio Mello vs. Farkhad Sharipov





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

Main Event Results on pg. 2

*UFC_OWNS * (6-2-1) vs *Bknmax * (4-4)

Main Card

*beezer * (3-2-1) vs *Rauno * (1-4-1)
*hixxy * (5-3-1) vs *SmackyBear * (4-3)
*pipe * (2-1-1) vs *guy incognito * (1-0) 
*dudeabides * (3-5) vs *kantowrestler * (0-7-1)
*
Members signed up:

SmackyBear
Rauno
kantowrestler
hixxy
beezer
pipe
guy incognito
UFC_OWNS
Bknmax
dudeabides
*


----------



## Bknmax

Whichever fight gets the most votes on Bellator CEO and Chairman Bjorn Rebney's Twitter account (@BjornRebney) will be pulled from the Spike.com prelims and promoted to the televised main card, so there's still going to be 4 fights.
And i'm in


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Im in


----------



## dudeabides

Bknmax said:


> Whichever fight gets the most votes on Bellator CEO and Chairman Bjorn Rebney's Twitter account (@BjornRebney) will be pulled from the Spike.com prelims and promoted to the televised main card, so there's still going to be 4 fights.
> And i'm in


Thanks Bknmax didn't know, so when Jessica A's fight wins that I can edit the post to put them on the main card and it will go back to the usual 4 main card/2 prelims = 6 fights total thing. If anybody has to pick early before that is announced, you can do the 3 main card/3 prelim thing, you might pick the prelim that gets promoted anyway.


----------



## pipe

sign me up


----------



## Guy Incognito

Signed


----------



## beezer

yus yus i'm in.

Rauno?


----------



## hixxy

Im in, need to get back to winning ways.


----------



## dudeabides

beezer said:


> Rauno?


I was waiting for him to sign up to make the matchups, still a little time for people to call somebody out. Not that many to choose from, so easy choice right?


----------



## Rauno

beezer said:


> yus yus i'm in.
> 
> Rauno?


Challenge accepted.


----------



## SmackyBear

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for signing up everybody, these are tonight's matchups:

Main Event

*UFC_OWNS * (6-2-1) vs *Bknmax * (4-4)

Main Card

*beezer * (3-2-1) vs *Rauno * (1-4-1)
*hixxy * (5-3-1) vs *SmackyBear * (4-3)
*pipe * (2-1-1) vs *guy incognito * (1-0) 
*dudeabides * (3-5) vs *kantowrestler * (0-7-1)


----------



## hixxy

Didnt have time to get any picks in, been a long tough week personally..


----------



## beezer

hixxy said:


> Didnt have time to get any picks in, been a long tough week personally..


Failed to make weight 

Get some alcohol in the system and try to enjoy the fights still yeah...


----------



## SmackyBear

hixxy said:


> Didnt have time to get any picks in, been a long tough week personally..


Sorry to hear that. Hope things turn around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

got 2 wrong was gonna go with my gut and pick chandler but i wimped out


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 58 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Chandler SUB 4
> Lombard TKO 2
> Aguilar UD
> Sandro SUB 1
> Cooper UD
> Araujo UD
> Alexander TKO 1
> Goodman DQ 2
> Mello UD



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
UFC_OWNS  (7-2-1) vs Bknmax  (4-5)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 65 to 63!!! 
*

That title defense was earned not given here is your belt:








​

*
Main Card

beezer  (4-2-1) vs Rauno  (1-5-1)
Fight won by beezer 75 to 50! 

hixxy  (5-4-1) vs SmackyBear  (5-3)
Fight won by SmackyBear 56 to 0! 

pipe  (3-1-1) vs guy incognito  (1-1) 
Fight won by pipe 49 to 0! 

dudeabides  (4-5) vs kantowrestler  (0-8-1)
Fight won by dudeabides 66 to 34! 
*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was beezer. Will make another thread for Bellator 59, if anybody wants to play on the Pellegrino card.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

UFC_OWNS


> Alvarez UD
> Lombard KO 2 *23*
> Sandro KO 2 *14*
> Sharipov UD
> Alexandre KO 2 *17*
> Aguilar SUB 2 *11*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 65 pts.*


Bknmax


> Eddie Alvarez,Submission,Round 2
> Hector Lombard,KO,Round 2 *23*
> Marlon Sandro,Submission, Round 2 *19*
> Jessica Aguilar,Decision (Unanimous) *21*
> Ailton Barbosa,Submission,Round 2
> Jonas Billstein,KO,Round 2
> *Total 3 of 6 for 63 pts.*


beezer


> Hector Lombard KO 1st *21*
> Marlon Sandro TKO 1st *18*
> Eddie Alvarez sub 4th
> Jessica Aguilar sub 2nd *13*
> Brett Cooper TKO 2nd *12*
> Cosmo Alexander unanimous dec *11*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 75 pts.*


Rauno


> Alvarez tko 4th
> Aguilar sub 1st *15*
> Lombard tko 2nd *22*
> Sandro dec ud *13*
> Hess dec ud
> Sharipov dec ud
> *Total 3 of 6 for 50 pts.*


hixxy


> No picks sent


SmackyBear


> Lombard, T/KO, round 1 *21*
> 
> Sandro, T/KO, round 2 *15*
> 
> Alvarez, UD
> 
> Barbossa, Sub, round 2
> 
> Aguilar, UD *20*
> 
> Sharipov, UD
> *Total 3 of 6 for 56 pts.*


pipe


> Marlon Sandro - UD *16*
> Hector Lombard - tko - Rnd 1 *20*
> Eddie Alvarez - UD
> Jessica Aguilar - sub - Rnd 2 *13*
> Ailton Barbosa - Sub rnd 1
> Farkhad Sharipov - UD
> *Total 3 of 6 for 49 pts.*


guy incognito


> No picks sent


dudeabides


> Alvarez TKO 2
> Lombard KO 1 *20*
> Sandro TKO 3 *14*
> Aguilar UD *21*
> Hess UD
> Alexandre UD *11*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 66 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Eddie Alvarez/Knockout/Round 1
> Hector Lombard/TKO/Round 1 *20*
> Marlon Sandro/Unanimous Decision *14*
> Lisa Ellis-Ward/Submission/RD 1
> Jared Hess/Submission/Round 1
> Jonas Billstein/TKO/Round 1
> *Total 2 of 6 for 34 pts.
> *


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. UFC_OWNS (7-2-1) 706 pts. (CHAMP)
2. SmackyBear (5-3) 513 pts.
3. St.Paul Guy (5-3) 494 pts.
4. hixxy (5-4-1) 589 pts. 
5. beezer (4-2-1) 494 pts. 
6. Bknmax (4-5) 584 pts.
7. dudeabides (4-5) 525 pts.
8. pipe (3-1-1) 332 pts.
9. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
10. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
11. Machida Karate (1-1) 120 pts.
12. HitOrGetHit (1-1) 99 pts.
13. guy incognito (1-1) 58 pts.
14. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
15. Rauno (1-5-1) 398 pts.
16. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
17. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
18. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
19. kantowrestler (0-8-1) 428 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next time in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Defended my title again, Smackybear you are the last one to end my dominance for this season otherwise i'm keeping the belt until next season


----------



## hixxy

Sorry guys for not getting my picks in, had a robbery at work last tuesday, was a tough week. Ill be back for the next one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

thats ok mate, hey you got another title back anyways which I would like to challenge for next if the tuf card doesn't happen.


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> Defended my title again, Smackybear you are the last one to end my dominance for this season otherwise i'm keeping the belt until next season


Saved by a DQ from getting owned by like 15 points,dunno what dominance you talking about.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bknmax said:


> Saved by a DQ from getting owned by like 15 points,dunno what dominance you talking about.


LOL sore loserrrrrrr, and I got more fights right than you anyways, i'm the champ and you lose to me now in every competition.


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> LOL sore loserrrrrrr, and I got more fights right than you anyways, i'm the champ and you lose to me now in every competition.


Not really sore just sucks that you think winning barely by 2 points is dominance and one of my easy wins got a DQ. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bknmax said:


> Not really sore just sucks that you think winning barely by 2 points is dominance and one of my easy wins got a DQ. :thumb02:


I meant dominance as in no one could defend this title once and I scooped it up and havent let go since, you want fedor fight then go to my thread fedors about to have his entrance


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> I meant dominance as in no one could defend this title once and I scooped it up and havent let go since, you want fedor fight then go to my thread fedors about to have his entrance


will do sir thx


----------



## pipe

hixxy said:


> Sorry guys for not getting my picks in, had a robbery at work last tuesday, was a tough week. Ill be back for the next one.


Great week for me, pilaged my local Sainsbury's and won my pick'em ...........


----------



## Rauno

I SUCK at Bellator picks.


----------



## hixxy

pipe said:


> Great week for me, pilaged my local Sainsbury's and won my pick'em ...........


So it was you was it pipe!


----------

